
Do We Create Shoplifters? - urs2102
https://unintendedconsequenc.es/do-we-create-shoplifters/
======
urs2102
The rise in the popularity of self-checkout is shown to also spike incidents
of shop lifting from people who were unlikely to shop lift given that
defrauding a machine can feel quite different to defrauding... well, a person.
With all the discussion on HN about Amazon Go and shops using CV to handle
self checkout, thought this would be a great share.

~~~
paulorlando
Makes me think about business models differently. There's both the revenue /
cost part of a business model and also the human behavior shift that happens.
I get why the companies make these choices. They aren't required to think
about externalities.

